# Mug shots



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It was more fun that getting on with the ironing yesterday evening 

I might try again today with natural light 

A whole new meaning to the term Mug shot. The challenge get some pics of your dog with a mug  - a bit of cheese smeared at the bottom of the mug got their attention


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Arrgghhh the person who could have saved me from my photographic purgatory canceled his weekend visit.  

Classic photos Marzi, I'll get some "mug" shots of Rufus, but I won't be able to post them until Christmas.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's one of Maggie when she was 10 weeks old. She was so tiny!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh baby Maggie - how very, very sweet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Arrgghhh the person who could have saved me from my photographic purgatory canceled his weekend visit.
> 
> Classic photos Marzi, I'll get some "mug" shots of Rufus, but I won't be able to post them until Christmas.


You can email pics if you like and I'll post them on your behalf - we are missing Rufus and your photographic skills. PM me if you want to.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm shooting RAW and using lightroom 5, which means the file sizes are humungous. Until I can figure out how to compress them I can't email them either, it is very frustrating!

Speaking of frustrating, we are off to Ottawa to take my son for a Thanksgiving feast. I just called to check if he has a decent shirt and pants clean enough to wear to a nice hotel, the answer is NO. He wants to go to a casual local diner, I am wondering if I could take him to a nicer place and pretend I was bestowing Thanksgiving charity to an unrelated homeless youth.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is ruby right now! As I'm sat outside on this beautiful day, we've just got back from a walk....... What you can't see is my omelette that she's creeping closer and closer to!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love this so cute!....Molly's mug shot!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aimee Jane has been told off many times about mugs (coffee), so she didn't take to the challenge. I even put her favourite treat in it. Miles accepted it with without a second thought.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> This is ruby right now! As I'm sat outside on this beautiful day, we've just got back from a walk....... What you can't see is my omelette that she's creeping closer and closer to!!


Isn't it amazing that it is so warm we can still enjoy sitting outside with a drink (and an omelette). How is your wrist - can it support a full mug (pint glass) yet?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lynn<3 said:


> Aimee Jane has been told off many times about mugs (coffee), so she didn't take to the challenge. I even put her favourite treat in it. Miles accepted it with without a second thought.


Mine would not investigate the mug without cheese for similar reasons I think.
With cheese and not on the floor or table was ok though


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great idea  

I will have a go with mugs with my pair - not quite mugs and old photos but Molly likes a bit of coffee


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Excellent.
Next we want the high on coffee Molly pics


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is normally so hyper I would never know if it has an effect on her or not 

I used to stop and get a coffee for us to share on the way down to the specialist vets, realised it was not such a smart idea after I had to fight my way back into the car whilst being assaulted by a coffee crazed tiny dog who had seen what I was carrying - she has very few manners at such times


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Darn it...I thought you meant face shots.....so here is a mug less shot of my two


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful mugless mugs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Firstly choose your mug with care.

Chance was up for the challenge





Molly prefers to ask me to do it for her 



Followed by settling down the task using her paws





Paws are nearly always a first choice for Molly when problem solving!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving the mug shots!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Isn't it amazing that it is so warm we can still enjoy sitting outside with a drink (and an omelette). How is your wrist - can it support a full mug (pint glass) yet?


Beautiful day - I actually got the lounger out and sunbathed!!
The wrist is kind of fine...... I fell on it again on Friday!!
Fence climbing over fields - luckily I was wearing my wrist brace. (Totally sober & dog walking)
As for the supporting a full mug / glass etc..... Never a problem & even if it was - there's always straws!!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Beautiful day - I actually got the lounger out and sunbathed!!
> The wrist is kind of fine...... I fell on it again on Friday!!
> Fence climbing over fields - luckily I was wearing my wrist brace. (Totally sober & dog walking)
> As for the supporting a full mug / glass etc..... Never a problem & even if it was - there's always straws!!! X



Do take care - do you need a zimmer frame to help with stability? I have an old one and could fit a glass holder on the front


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe a mobility scooter, won't be long before Tracey is whizzing around on one of those in Benidorm I'm sure!!


----------

